# samsung laser printer does not print from laptop



## sergios (Oct 1, 2014)

A customer of mine has a small home-office Samsung laser printer which recently stopped working. It turns on and will print test pages but won't accept prints from the laptop (imac) or computer connected via an ethernet cable (she has already tried changing the cable, using PC and Mac and everything online and could not find anything to troubleshoot!)

what could be the problem? 

I assume that the correct printer is set because of the fact that it can already print test pages!

maybe, she has too many print jobs in the queue and it won't accept prints from the imac for that reason!

i need a very quick reply, please!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Does the printer work via a USB cable?


----------



## sergios (Oct 1, 2014)

can you tell me either way what to do?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Need to understand if it works with a USB cable to diagnose the problem.

If it works with a USB cable than the issue is with connectivity. If it does not work with a direct USB connection... then it is probably a software issue like needing to install Printer Drivers.


----------



## sergios (Oct 1, 2014)

what connectivity issues could arise if the usb cable does work?

it is for a small home office samsung laser printer!

if the usb cable does not work, then i can go to samsung.com (then type in the type of printer and model number) to reinstall the printer drivers or update the software which would then make the printer print everything apart from the test pages that it only currently prints?

i think that it could maybe be a print spooler problem, so i can press the windows key and r buttons at the same time to open the run command, then type in services.msc, go to the print spooler, right click on the properties, set the startup type to automatic , then click on stop under service status, then click on start again to try to print the documents again!

is this correct about the print spooler or is this not the problem at all?

and maybe there are a load of print jobs in the queue which could be preventing the printer from printing anything apart from the test pages?

is this possible?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Please reply to this post instead of creating new threads, I have merged them together twice now.

If the USB cable DOES work, that means it is not a software problem and that the issue is that the printer was setup as a USB Printer when added to the computer... and needs to be setup as a Network Printer. Basically the Mac is looking for the printer on USB not on Ethernet.

To fix that you would need to re-add the printer as Network Printer following the instructions from the user manual for the device.

I doubt it is a spooling issue... but you can check by clicking on the Apple, then going to System Preferences and then going to "Printers and Scanners". Once there select the printer on the side bar and there will be a button for "Open Print Queue" that will let you see what is in queue. BUT don't let items in queue deceive you that this is the problem.... if the Computer can't locate the printer it is going to queue up jobs until the printer is plugged in... so that is normal. 

Please try connecting it via USB and seeing if it will print... and look at the above suggestions. If it wont print via USB, you will need to go to Samsungs website and see if they have updated drivers for the version of Mac OS your user is running.

If your issue isn't resolved doing those things, then come back and tell us what happened. We are not going to list out everything you should try and all possible scenarios.... you need to do the things we suggest and then report back so then we target our suggestions based on what you find.


----------

